# New Breed - Suffolk Chocolate / Lilac



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello Breeders,

I met a lovely lady today at the London Pet Show who was keen to tell me all about her new breed the Suffolk Chocolate / Lilac. Its a breed of Oriental that aims to look more like the traditional Siamese. 

She told me all sorts of info about its ancestry with the American Havana (which admittedly I didn't really understand) which was very interesting. 

She asked me if I would be interested in breeding and would give me lots of help and support (for example free stud) because she's so keen to get the breed off the ground but unfortunately I'm too busy with my furless babe to consider. She was so pleased when I said I'd share with my Cat lady friends. :Shy

So in case you are interested or just want to have a look I've attached the information she gave me. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts because I'm nosey like that too :Angelic. PM me if you would like her contact details.

Pam x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They sound lovely :Cat I like the old style Siamese :Cat though I do prefer mine to be a little less round in the face than the traditional appleheads. I have a friend a couple of miles away who has just bought an old-style on the active register from a breeder in Suffolk - I wonder if it might be the same person who is now breeding the Suffolk Orientals


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> They sound lovely :Cat I like the old style Siamese :Cat though I do prefer mine to be a little less round in the face than the traditional appleheads. I have a friend a couple of miles away who has just bought an old-style on the active register from a breeder in Suffolk - I wonder if it might be the same person who is now breeding the Suffolk Orientals


The Suffolk Chocolate is similar to the Havana Brown recognised by TICA. Reading the provisional SOP printed above, the main difference between these cats and the GCCF Havana is that a slight stop and pinch is acceptable. I suspect they will be aiming for a different type of coat as well since they will allow outcrosses to Russians.The breeders developing this and the Suffolk Lilac have been showing Havanas and Lilacs with GCCF until the recent preliminary recognition of their 'new' breeds.

Many of their original cats were cinnamon carriers so I do hope they have DNA tested the current ones since the cinnamon gene is forbidden in their pedigrees along with all tabbies with or without wideband and any silver cats. The mythical caramel gene is also banned.

It is hard to see how they will become popular since there is at the moment very little difference in appearance between the new breed and existing Havanas and Lilacs which are also not supposed to be extreme in type.

There are several breeders of old style siamese in Suffolk who do not, as far as I know, breed orientals or this new cat.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

The Suffolk sound nice but for me I prefer the more typier Siamese, I love the bat eared and very sleek bodies, I know a lot don't like the bat eared but i think they are gorgeous.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> Hello Breeders,
> 
> I met a lovely lady today at the London Pet Show who was keen to tell me all about her new breed the Suffolk Chocolate / Lilac. Its a breed of Oriental that aims to look more like the traditional Siamese.
> 
> ...


I know I'm replying to a fairly old thread, but the Suffolk Brown is NOT a breed of Oriental. They are in the Foreign section. The Havana remains the only self chocolate Oriental breed.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For those of you who are interested, here is a link to a page that has links to the latest registration policy (still draft) and Standard of Points (Final).

You have to scroll down a bit to find them.

http://www.gccfcats.org/current-council-meeting


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a link to a page that has links to the latest registration policy (still draft) and Standard of Points (Final).
> 
> You have to scroll down a bit to find them.
> 
> http://www.gccfcats.org/current-council-meeting


This is a link to a summary of the meeting I was referring to - the link above is a 'rolling' link and now refers to a later meeting:

http://www.gccfcats.org/Portals/0/CouncilFeb16.pdf


----------

